# Today's Sunday Times Style Magazine



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

There is an article in today's Sunday Times Style Magazine about one woman's experience of repeated miscarriages and how this has effected her. Although some what short, it is very good and for once mentions the pain of other peoples comments and not being able to be a mother. It's a good read.


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Yamoona. Found it online (can't get Sunday Times over here). Anyone else who might want the link:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article1657188.ece

_post contains external link that ff can not be held responsible for  _


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi there, 

I've just read this and am 1) pleased that recurrent m/c is being addressed by such a big paper but also 2) a bit frustrated that she doesn't do more to look at involuntary chidlessness and the issue that society doesn't generally equate our losses with, say, widows, or mothers who lose children who got past the point of birth. Still, shouldn't moan when I'm always criticising the media for completely ignoring us, eh?!

I might write to the author, and tell us about how great we are on this thread, 

Love, 

MM xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

You kinda feel that she had more to say but was not given the opportunity.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Y, you've hit the nail on the head....MM xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Who knows who edited what ladies... it felt like a lot more had been said but was cut out of it. That poor woman though, how I understand her fear about going through it all again. My heart went out to her - I think she was very brave writing her story.

Love
Emcee x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Another moving story- she is so right about "moving on" but the memories of the pain never really leave.


----------

